# J2me Wirlesstoolkit 2.5.2 Kompertibel zu Samsung SGH J700



## GAHhst98789 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wahrscheinlich eine Dumme frage aber ich fange gerade mit J2me Programmierung an!

Soweit hab ich schon herausgefunden das Samsung SGH-J700 MIDP Java telephone
Ich MIDP 2.0 habe und CLDC 1.1 nun wollte ich mir das Java Wirlesstoolkit 2.2 saugen (weil das auch in diesem Tutorial verwendet wird: J2ME Tutorial, Part 1: Creating MIDlets | Java.net konnte dies aber nicht mehr finden)

Mein Problem ist jetzt das beim neuen J2me WTK 2.5.2 (Sun Java Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2_01 for CLDC Download) etwas von Kompatibilität mit JSR 185 und JSR 248 und beide kann ich nicht im Datenblatt auf Club-java.com finden...

Kann ich das WTK2.5.2 überhaupt benutzen?


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch das 3er SDK verwenden  . Solange dein Handy MIDP 1.x oder 2.x und CLDC 1.x unterstützt, ist alles cool  .


----------



## Chéfkóch (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe vor kurzem auch mit der der Programmierung mit J2ME angefangen und habe selbst das Samsung SGH J700. Funktioniert alles wunderbar.

RMS und Bluetooth etc. pp. funktioniert selbstverständlich auch. 
Die Sache mit Bluetooth ist aber anfangs nicht ganz einfach aber wenn mans einmal gemacht hat verlent mans auch nicht mehr


----------

